# What's this white slimy layer on the wood, in my tank?



## sushantV (Aug 24, 2014)

I put this Fluval Mopani wood in my 10G tank, after boiling for almost 6 hours. There wasn't any more leeching but I realized that the surface has developed some sort of fungus/slime. My albino cories don't seem to like that and haven't seen any shrimp liking that either.

How do I get rid of this? It looks so bad.


----------



## Wantsome99 (Nov 27, 2016)

It's fungus and usually caused by decomposing matter. It generally happens with softer types of wood. Give it a few weeks it should go away on it's own.


----------



## JMCMark (Jul 12, 2018)

sushantV said:


> I put this Fluval Mopani wood in my 10G tank, after boiling for almost 6 hours. There wasn't any more leeching but I realized that the surface has developed some sort of fungus/slime. My albino cories don't seem to like that and haven't seen any shrimp liking that either.
> 
> How do I get rid of this? It looks so bad.


It's just the bacteria in your tank eating up the nutrients on/in the wood. You can take it out and scrub it down really well then boil it again for an hour or so then rinse it off before placing it back. You can add a bristlenose pleco temporarily in the 10g to do the job or ottos will also eat it. Snails love that stuff as well. You can also treat it with hydrogen peroxide or flourish excel. The easiest way however is to just leave it alone. Clean out what you can during your water changes and just let it run its course. Just let it be and it will go away.


----------



## dukydaf (Dec 27, 2004)

You can use a clean new toothbrush to brush the biofilm off, followed a water change.

Like others have said, it is common for newly submerged wood to get this as there are still molecules which are easily taken up by microbes. As they get consumed the growth will stop.


----------



## sushantV (Aug 24, 2014)

Cleaned using an old toothbrush. Added few adult shrimps which seem to be liking it. Hopefully the tank should be cleaner in a week or so.


----------



## Frank158 (Oct 1, 2013)

sushantV said:


> Cleaned using an old toothbrush. Added few adult shrimps which seem to be liking it. Hopefully the tank should be cleaner in a week or so.


It will don't worry. Just what all the others said above it will go away on it's own and best to my knowledge not harm anything in the tank.


----------



## sushantV (Aug 24, 2014)

That thing pretty much cleared up. Didn't have to do much either.


----------



## Hikari (Aug 15, 2018)

Wow, that tank is so pretty! I've never used moponi wood in a tank before, but seeing how nice it looks, I may have to try it in the future. The plants in the crevices is a great touch.


----------



## Romeo0119 (Jul 27, 2018)

I just set up my new tank too, it's been up for 4 days. The 2nd day it was up, all that white stuff was all over my drift wood, siphoned some of it out but it's still all over the wood. Seems like more of them are growing. Hopefully it will all go away soon, and the tanning of the water.


----------

